# CC London Spring Party - ALL BAR ONE - THE SHAD: Fiday 8 April



## User (29 Mar 2011)




----------



## CharlieB (29 Mar 2011)

Gone for LMNH, if only on the basis that I've never been there (wot???).


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Mar 2011)

The Crown or the Founders arms for me! Would do the P-House if pushed


----------



## Tynan (29 Mar 2011)

Crown, Clerkenwell sq is quite cool for middle London and there's worse things than lawyers to fill a pub on a Friday, they do like a drink and they're bright

But any proper pub near a tube is fine with me

I never go to Covent Garden, full up with once a year drinkers and tourists, how did that even make the list?


----------



## redjedi (29 Mar 2011)

Couldn't do multiply votes so went for "Don't care"

Wouldn't be disappointed to miss out on the All Bar One, would much rather a decent pint/bottle than a good view.


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Mar 2011)

All Bar One. I don't care about the booze. I just want to sit lock my bikes to the railings and sit outside with a few mates, with a bit of elbow room. LMNH would do. The Founders Arms would do - just. The Crown gives me the pip.


----------



## redjedi (29 Mar 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't care about the booze. I just want to sit lock my bikes to the railings and sit outside with a few mates, with a bit of elbow room.



+1
But I won't have my bike


----------



## Aperitif (29 Mar 2011)

redjedi said:


> +1
> But I won't have my bike



Well, that's a -1 then, not a +1.

POLL!


----------



## her_welshness (29 Mar 2011)

I have frequented the Crown in Clerkenwell on a number of occasions and it takes too bloody long to get served. Pretty please no!


----------



## martint235 (29 Mar 2011)

her_welshness said:


> I have frequented the Crown in Clerkenwell on a number of occasions and it takes too bloody long to get served. Pretty please no!



I've never been but based on the above I'm not in a rush to go.

The Porterhouse is hidden away a bit and so tends to be missed by the tourist crowd (do they ever get further than the Punch and Judy) but it does get full of suits.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2011)

Hi I'm Ian and this is where I am...
If Her Welshness is going to join us then I am going to go where ever she is.. simples...

But personally I have gone for the All Bar One as it's nice and easy to get to...and at least it does London Pride.. doesn't it?


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2011)

Being of the young and tasteless mind, two dogs Davy will be taking a half day off, or I wont be there till 9pm. So hence forth, I will be in london about 4pm, admiring the views, sun and skirt from AllBarOne. There after, I really dont mind going anywhere else, but I get itchy feet so cant stand being in the same sweaty box for too long..

So, anyone joining me early?


----------



## her_welshness (29 Mar 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Hi I'm Ian and this is where I am...
> If Her Welshness is going to join us then I am going to go where ever she is.. simples...
> 
> But personally I have gone for the All Bar One as it's nice and easy to get to...and at least it does London Pride.. doesn't it?



Heee heee..my giggling has just echoed around the Library. Right back at you Ian 

But yes SE1 land is very easy and Shad Thames is very near to London Bridge.


----------



## martint235 (29 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Being of the young and tasteless mind, two dogs Davy will be taking a half day off, or I wont be there till 9pm. So hence forth, I will be in london about 4pm, admiring the views, sun and skirt from AllBarOne. There after, I really dont mind going anywhere else, but I get itchy feet so cant stand being in the same sweaty box for too long..
> 
> So, anyone joining me early?



If I decide that my temperate side can have a day off, I'll be there early-ish as I'm off all day. It depends how my trip up north goes, if I drink there I may as well go to this shindig!


----------



## frank9755 (29 Mar 2011)

I voted for All Bar One too as that one is not a bad pub. 

Not wanting to disappoint Ian, but also myself and other beer drinkers, I have just checked their web site and this branch has the following beers:


Yes there is lots of Eurofizz (and worse), they don't do Pride any more, but the last one is a genuine English draft ale, served by the pint. They may well have others but I can't get through as their phone is engaged. 


BOTTLED
BROOKLYN LAGER, USA, 5.1% ABV
GROLSCH, HOLLAND, PILSNER LAGER, 5.0% ABV
KASTEEL CRU, FRANCE, CHAMPAGNE BEER, 5.2% ABV
KASTEEL CRU ROSÉ, FRANCE, CHAMPAGNE BEER, 5.0% ABV
INNIS & GUNN, SCOTLAND, OAK AGED BEER, 6.6% ABV 
REKORDERLIG PEAR CIDER, SWEDEN, 4.5% ABV
REKORDERLIG WILD BERRY CIDER, SWEDEN, 4% ABV
MODELO ESPECIAL, MEXICO, PILSNER LAGER, 4.5% ABV
CUSQUEÑA, PERU, PILSNER LAGER, 5.0% ABV
VEDETT EXTRA BLOND, BELGIUM, LAGER, 5.2% ABV
STIEGL, AUSTRIA, LAGER, 4.9% ABV
BECKS BLUE, GERMANY, ALCOHOL FREE LAGER, 0.05% ABV

DRAUGHT
PILSNER URQUELL, CZECH REPUBLIC, PILSNER LAGER, 4.4% ABV
GROLSCH BLOND, HOLLAND, LAGER, 4% ABV
SIERRA NEVADA, USA, PALE ALE, 5.0% ABV
ROTHAUS, GERMANY, WHEAT BEER, 5.4% ABV
PERONI NASTRO AZZURRO, ITALY, PILSNER LAGER, 5.1% ABV
ESTRELLA DAMM, BARCELONA, SPAIN, PILSNER LAGER, 4.6% ABV
ASPALL SUFFOLK CYDER, ENGLAND, 5.5% ABV
*SHARPS DOOM BAR, CORNWALL, ENGLAND, CASK ALE, 4.0% ABV*


----------



## ttcycle (29 Mar 2011)

I haven't checked what I'm up to on the 8th yet but All Bar One does have a great view. I don't care too much about the drink. Ultimate decider for me will have to be the state of finances as it's all up shoot creek at the moment!

Hope to see you all!


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2011)

Frank, when you get through, would you mind seeing if they have happy hours or wot not and when they are please, as I cant see anything from their website, thanks!


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> I voted for All Bar One too as that one is not a bad pub.
> 
> Not wanting to disappoint Ian, but also myself and other beer drinkers, I have just checked their web site and this branch has the following beers:
> 
> ...


no SLAG???!!!!


----------



## frank9755 (29 Mar 2011)

I've had enough Slag to keep me going for a while!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Mar 2011)

I love Doom Bar... that's it then.. sorted...


----------



## CharlieB (29 Mar 2011)

Doom Bar is a good session pint. It used to be largely limited to Cornwall, but has and will spread further now that Sharp's brewery has been swallowed by one of the big ones (I think it's Coors).


----------



## Tynan (29 Mar 2011)

Doombar, journeyman bitter and habitual bitter in pubs that serve only one

a very long way from my favourites


----------



## her_welshness (29 Mar 2011)

ttcycle said:


> I haven't checked what I'm up to on the 8th yet but All Bar One does have a great view.



It does have a lovely view! I've always wanted to pop into the Design Museum to see what its like...

If we get this plan formalised, is it worth booking a few tables?


----------



## redjedi (29 Mar 2011)

I'm happy with Doombar, even happier after I've had a few Doombars. It's a regular in my fridge.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2011)

Whats "DoomBar"??? Its not on the list above??


----------



## frank9755 (29 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Whats "DoomBar"??? Its not on the list above??



Look at the other list! ^^^^
It's the draft bitter sold at All Bar One in Shad Thames.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Look at the other list! ^^^^
> It's the draft bitter sold at All Bar One in Shad Thames.



Ahhh haa!! Cheers!

So, is the idea we work through the list, bit like wine sampling, but no spitting however?


----------



## Sittingduck (29 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> So, anyone joining me early?



Quite possibly... Will be out if the office by 4pm (latest). 
Doesn't look like much choice of lager on tap! Might have to resort to draught Aspall. This could get messy!


----------



## frank9755 (29 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ahhh haa!! Cheers!
> 
> So, is the idea we work through the list, bit like wine sampling, but no spitting however?



That's right! How many laps do you think you'll manage?


----------



## Tynan (29 Mar 2011)

no to chain corporate pubs with ghastly canopies and faux cobble river frontages

no no no


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Quite possibly... Will be out if the office by 4pm (latest).
> Doesn't look like much choice of lager on tap! Might have to resort to draught Aspall. This could get messy!



Excellant, really cant wait!

So it could be you, Martin2358132134 and me catching the world go by early hours, sweet!

Aspall, on tap??? Oh dear.....

Hmmm, Frank, maybe two laps, as long as theres no "mixers" mixed in....


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> no to chain corporate pubs with ghastly canopies and faux cobble river frontages
> 
> no no no




Yes to fake plastic women in short skirts and stumbling out of a pub onto uneven surfaces for a bubble.

Yes yes yes


----------



## Tynan (29 Mar 2011)

when there's nowhere left to drink in London other than All Bar Ones it'll be YOUR FAULT


----------



## Becs (29 Mar 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Quite possibly... Will be out if the office by 4pm (latest).
> Doesn't look like much choice of lager on tap! Might have to resort to draught Aspall. This could get messy!




I might have to abandon the wine and join you on the Aspall! No more on call weekends for me


----------



## Becs (29 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yes to fake plastic women in short skirts and stumbling out of a pub onto uneven surfaces for a bubble.
> 
> Yes yes yes




down boy!


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> when there's nowhere left to drink in London other than All Bar Ones it'll be YOUR FAULT



Hmmmm, reminds me of that film, "Demolition Man", where theres only Taco Bells left as the only place to eat... 

But hey, your only young once and ill suffer when am old, but until then, heres to the pretentious enjoyments in life, as looks dont last forever...

Becs, excellant!! However, none of that sissy funny tasting Aspalls please... god, am sounding like Tynan in my disaprovals!


----------



## frank9755 (29 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> when there's nowhere left to drink in London other than All Bar Ones it'll be YOUR FAULT




Tynan, I want to buy you a beer just to recognise your sterling efforts to support the noble cause of drinking good beer in a good pub!


----------



## Tynan (29 Mar 2011)

we'll have to go to one together then won't we ...

I daresay on the day it being local and the promise at least of _a_ bitter will get me there but I loathe places like that

I can't see the bloke in charge of the bar being too on the ball ina place with all those lagers and a single bitter

I went into a very old fashioned pub in Catford to kill an hour last weekend and was served a first class pint or three of London Pride so I'm not in the mood for anything dodgy

I have spoken


----------



## slowmotion (29 Mar 2011)

Can I put in a plea for a pub, not a "Bar"? Any on the list look more attractive than ABO.

Not that fussed, just stating a personal preference.


----------



## Tynan (29 Mar 2011)

vote for Crown slowmo!

Blackfriars is a concrete graveyard

and no, slomo is not an alias


----------



## slowmotion (30 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> vote for Crown slowmo!



Done!


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2011)

good man

frankly I suggest the four of us that have voted for the Crown should go there instead


----------



## her_welshness (30 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> good man
> 
> frankly I suggest the four of us that have voted for the Crown should go there instead



Why the Crown? It's too bloody busy and it takes you (average Friday evening) 20-30 minutes to get served. Not an enjoyable experience.


----------



## redjedi (30 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> good man
> 
> frankly I suggest the four of us that have voted for the Crown should go there instead



That sort of defeats the whole purpose of these non cycling events. This is a chance to get together with fellow CCers for an enjoyable evening.
It's always going to hard to please everyone so sometimes sacrifices have to be made. 

I've said previously that the All Bar One is far from my preferred destination, but am still happy to attend if that's where the majority will be and I can get an acceptable drink.
If you just want a good beer you can do that any time and at any place you choose.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2011)

well I've turned down an invitation to a 3D filming of the ballet at Sadlers Well for this, so you lot had better turn up!


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2011)

redjedi said:


> That sort of defeats the whole purpose of these non cycling events. This is a chance to get together with fellow CCers for an enjoyable evening.
> It's always going to hard to please everyone so sometimes sacrifices have to be made.
> 
> I've said previously that the All Bar One is far from my preferred destination, but am still happy to attend if that's where the majority will be and I can get an acceptable drink.
> If you just want a good beer you can do that any time and at any place you choose.



Here Here!

And to be frank, its not all about the beer, or the views, or the speed of the service or how tasty some of the skirt is, its who your with that counts and like every good, successful relationship, compromise is the way to a happy healthy future. 

Peace.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Here Here!
> 
> And to be frank, its not all about the beer, or the views, or the speed of the service *or how tasty some of the skirt is*, its who your with that counts and like every good, successful relationship, compromise is the way to a happy healthy future.
> 
> Peace.


It's only a matter of time before we see Davy in the remake of 'The Sweeney'.


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2011)

it was a joke (mostly)

although I'm still loathe to patronise an All Bar One

I've not been to the Crown for ages, if it's that bad it shouldn't be on the list, anywhere decent is going to be rammed on a Friday after work

I'm taking the wife out for some drinks on this Friday after work, the Seven Stars and Old Nicks, both tucked up remote backroads off the Strand, I shall report back with smug satisfaction if they're bearable

I suspect anywhere that isn't busy at that time is boarded up by now

I do most of my pub time pre football so perhaps I'm hardened to a busy bar more than others


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> It's only a matter of time before we see Davy in the remake of 'The Sweeney'.



haha! 

Theres only one person i've ever wanted to meet, that I now cant and that was John Thaw, great great actor..

Annoyingly, my dad did on quite a few occasions in the Inspector Morse series as they used his chemistry labs... darn.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Mar 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> It's only a matter of time before we see Davy in the remake of 'The Sweeney'.



He can be Dennis 'Waterworks', starring as 'Nintendo' DS Carter-Blanche... "guv"


----------



## redjedi (30 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> it was a joke (mostly)
> 
> although I'm still loathe to patronise an All Bar One



I'm quite happy with the fact that I have never been to an All Bar One before, and will unlikely go again unless absolutely necessary. 




> I'm taking the wife out for some drinks on this Friday after work, the Seven Stars and Old Nicks, both tucked up remote backroads off the Strand, I shall report back with smug satisfaction if they're bearable



Please do let us know if they are any good. I don't do Central London boozers very often so any tips are always welcome.
Perhaps the next one will be held in one of these, perhaps you'd like to volunteer to organise it?


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Why the Crown? It's too bloody busy and it takes you (average Friday evening) 20-30 minutes to get served. Not an enjoyable experience.



This is a good point. A good pub in central London will be hell on a Friday night. 
We need to go to a shoot one, or at best a mediocre one. With a lot of space outside.


----------



## her_welshness (30 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> This is a good point. A good pub in central London will be hell on a Friday night.
> We need to go to a shoot one, or at best a mediocre one. With a lot of space outside.



We need to book a few tables, innit? If no bugger volunteers, I'm quite happy to do this


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2011)

men stand to drink


----------



## her_welshness (30 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> men stand to drink



Does my user name suggest I have a penis? I prefer to sit when in the pub, I find that a lot of men on our cycle rides do that too.


----------



## redjedi (30 Mar 2011)

her_welshness said:


> We need to book a few tables, innit? If no bugger volunteers, I'm quite happy to do this



Can you start a poll to see how many people will want to sit during the evening and for how long, to see if it's worth booking tables


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Does my user name suggest I have a penis? I prefer to sit when in the pub, I find that a lot of men on our cycle rides do that too.



Sit in the pub on a bike ride? Surely not!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Mar 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Does my user name suggest I have a penis? I prefer to sit when in the pub, I find that a lot of men on our cycle rides do that too.



You're always full of happiness whenever I see you Katie - or is that just me..? 

Tynan was only pulling your plonker - of course he'll sit down!


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Tynan was only pulling your plonker - of course he'll sit down!



Who is doing the seating plan?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Who is doing the seating plan?



Leave it to User - he'll run a poll on who wants to sit where...


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Leave it to User - he'll run a poll on who wants to sit where...



OK - lets all email preferences to User and he can come up with a plan to make everyone happy!


----------



## her_welshness (30 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> You're always full of happiness whenever I see you Katie - or is that just me..?
> 
> Tynan was only pulling your plonker - of course he'll sit down!



Don't roll your eyes at me Aperitif 

I kind of figured out Tynan's wit M


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Mar 2011)

Can we have a poll on who will be legless first and who can be excused the most for being a drunken skirt chasing numpty.....


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Can we have a poll on who will be legless first and who can be excused the most for being a drunken skirt chasing numpty.....



Are you volunteering to run that one, Davy?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Don't roll your eyes at me Aperitif
> 
> I kind of figured out Tynan's wit M





Don't worry bout Tynan K... Smile sweetly and just kick him in the nuts when you meet him.. then we follow and all wade in*





_(*he's West Ham innit)_


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Can we have a poll on who will be legless first and who can be excused the most for being a drunken skirt chasing numpty.....



*BINT ALERT!!!*


----------



## her_welshness (30 Mar 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Don't worry bout Tynan K... Smile sweetly and just kick him in the nuts when you meet him.. then we follow and all wade in*
> 
> _(*he's West Ham innit)_



Hee hee Ian - definite grounds for kicking his Sandra bullocks


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2011)

to continue my miserable argumentative attitude on this thread ...

The most recent 5 posts on beerintheevening concerning the Crown Tavern in Clerkenwell
..............
A couple of years ago The Crown was one of the best pubs in the area. High praise, considering the abundance of great boozers in Clerkenwell. On recent visits, however, it seems that standards of excellence have slipped ever so slightly. The eclectic range of bottled beers behind the bar has significantly diminished, whilst the cask offerings are also fairly prosaic. The bar staff have never been the most accommodating bunch, but this has been the case for as long as I’ve frequented the joint.

Don't get me wrong. I still like the pub, and it has a lot of things in its favour. It is at the heart of Clerkenwell Green, one the most historic areas of London. A young Stalin and Lenin were first rumoured to have meet here back in 1903. I don't buy into that, but it's nice to imagine them tucking into pints of Pilsner Urquell. 
Report this for removal Misk. - 14 Feb 2011 16:59​ This is simply one of the best pubs in the area; probably the best if the weather is pleasant.

It's often busy but *the friendly staff are usually up the the task of dealing with orders quickly*. The ale selection is wide and varied, but due to volumes served one or two are usually being changed. I note that the lager and wine selection looks pretty good, but didn't try from either.

_*The pub is spacious and able to handle the large volumes of customers well*_, music levels are spot on providing atmosphere without making it hard to talk. The outside area is great, with a lot of seating and next to a very quiet road.

I go there whenever I'm passing and have time.
Report this for removal Rapscallion_1980 - 13 May 2010 12:36​ Retreated to here after a disappointing experience at the Fox & Anchor. The place was busy with a pre-wedding gathering at the Church around the corner, but it was still *easy enough to get served* and procure a well-kept pint of Chiswick (incidentally, the beer choice was not amazing here; Landlord, London Pride and an unavailable guest ale my only options). I found this a very pleasant boozer to sit down and have a drink in. Piped music was unobtrusive, and you get the sense this pub has managed to upgrade itself over the years to reflect its trendy location without compromising its appeal and atmosphere. My favourite pub I've so far encountered in the area.
Report this for removal ChrisP87 - 21 Mar 2010 08:04​ I enjoyed the Crown a lot. It's much bigger than the photo suggests - it's an L shaped room extending to the right of the photo and at the end of the L there is a further room. Plenty of pleasant seating and a mixed crowd when I was in on a Thursday evening. Three or four beers on offer including Brains and something called Right Flanker. Music on in the background but not intrusive. 

The pub was busy but not unpleasantly so and I found it (along with the Sekforde) to be pretty much the best in the area.
Report this for removal murgatroyd - 6 Dec 2009 21:53​ One of the nicest and best beer pubs in London. A superb setting for a film or tv play too. Great outside area for smoke, talk and snooze in the cool, cool cool of the evening.
Report this for removal Rapscallion_1980 - 13 May 2010 12:36.............

......

as for bollock kicking, I'll take you all on and win


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2011)

Went in there on a Saturday afternoon. The place wasn't busy so you would expect efficient service but this wasn't the case. After ordering our drinks you could see them waiting on the bar for an age. Food wasn't too bad and the Doombar was fine (unusually so for this type of place). Bit anoyed that when paying the waiter he was shoulder to shoulder with me expecting a big tip. Not likely! 

Won't go back. 
Report this for removal getmeonein - 14 Dec 2010 13:25​ I did like this bar, mainly for the location ! But the Gents toilets are an absolute disgrace, and have been since the bar first opened.

I have conplained many times, to no avail. I now drink elsewhere. It's such a shame ! 
Report this for removal kinglouisbermondsey - 5 May 2009 14:12​ I was a little sceptical with the previous reviews as I think that an ABO is an ABO, but this place is certainly the best one I have been in. The view of Tower Bridge and the financial district from the decking that stretches the length of this long bar are very impressive.

One of my major gripes with ABO’s is the incompetence of the staff, but fortunately there was a large group of us when I visited so we got table service from a very nice chap who knew what he was doing. This avoided being given change on a silver tray and I don’t mind giving a small tip when 15 pints are delivered to the table with no queuing. Another gripe is that these pubs are usually full of braying nobheads drinking pints of wine, but again fortunately I was sitting outside away from the bar and the general populace. Maybe my above average regard for this place is down to circumstance, but I will give credit where credit is due and say that I had a very good evening in this bar.

_*The only ale offering of Pride had run out before I arrived*_, but the Guinness was good and standard lagers were also available alongside Carlsberg.

The toilets need sorting out as one cubicle was locked and the other had a broken door. I ended up having to ask for the key to the disabled toilet, which was given with no hassle. I then had to go back into the gent’s toilet as the disabled one had no hand drying facility.

Even though this place is a soulless chain bar and the lack of attention to detail is criminal I still liked it for the location and I would go back again if in the area.
Report this for removal Strongers - 15 Apr 2009 08:26​ I usually don't do 'chain bars', bust this ABO is really nice. Great view over the river, spacious outside seating, the staff here is always nice and helpful and the goats cheese topped burger is heaven! Never disappoints.
Report this for removal Claudia - 22 Jul 2008 15:02​ I'm not a huge ABO fan either; but as stated it gains for the location, and in terms of service/type of punter attracted etc. it's pretty good for an ABO.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> OK - lets all email preferences to User and he can come up with a plan to make everyone happy!



Not much point doing that, Frank - User couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery.


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Not much point doing that, Frank - User couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery.



Fair enough - just I thought he might enjoy trying!


----------



## redjedi (30 Mar 2011)

frank9755 said:


> OK - lets all email preferences to User and he can come up with a plan to make everyone happy!



I don't want to sit next to or opposite anyone with an "a" in their name. 




Aperitif said:


> Not much point doing that, Frank - User couldn't organise a piss-up in a brewery.



And when it's full of Cycle Chat p*ss heads members that's really saying something.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1350145"]
Shall we all adjourn to Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese, then? Everyone was happy there at christmas.

Except for Tynan whose other half made him leave!!!!!  

I can see a pattern developing here!!!


[/quote]

Not if we are stuck in those little cubby holes again.. no.


----------



## her_welshness (30 Mar 2011)

From what I can recall of the Cheshire Cheese it was pretty poky, and having to move every time someone wanted to access the bar really p1ssed me off.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2011)

Cans of Special Brew in Hyde Park anyone? 
It doesn't really matter where we go does it... as long as we have a giggle (but please not the Cheshire Cheese again  )


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Mar 2011)

not the Cheshire Cheese, please! No bike parking......


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Mar 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## her_welshness (30 Mar 2011)

We could just hang out in Potters Fields and offer boozahol to the street urchins


----------



## martint235 (30 Mar 2011)

Cheers User for organising. I think the ABO will be fine, it meets the initial criteria. Anyone wanting to go to the Crown can organise the summer drinks or the "week after the Spring drinks"


----------



## Tynan (30 Mar 2011)

ah but perhaps he can in a chain wine bar?


----------



## frank9755 (30 Mar 2011)

Well in the interest of market research, I've just had four pints of Doom Bar, at my cycling club night. I am happy to confirm that it is a proper beer, warm and flat. I look forward, should the vote dictate, to renewing my aquaintance with it at Allbarone.


----------



## slowmotion (31 Mar 2011)

Great work User. Impressive cat herding skills. ABO it is. When's the KO? Would 7pm be indecently late? Thanks.


----------



## Becs (31 Mar 2011)

Yay for decision making!




Looking forward to it.

+1 to booking a table, although I guess if some people are starting at 4pm we may not need to!


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1350150"]
OK - we are sticking with the poll winner. Benign(ish) democratic dictatorship.

Crock's iron shirt is on.

The wailing of The Crowne Dissidents will no longer be heard. Tough Titty.
[/quote]

Cheers User. I'm sure it will be a night to remember (although probably forgotten) no matter where we end up.

These CCers are an awkward bunch. 
Organise a ride and you'll get lots of people turning up no matter what time it starts or where it goes, as long as it involves cycling and cake.
Try getting the same people into a bar to get drunk.....


----------



## her_welshness (31 Mar 2011)

Sounds jolly reasonable!


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1350159"]
I'll book an area for 25 people?

Shall I say we'll spend £25 each?

No deposit required - our company has booked an area there before.
[/quote]

Cheers CoG. 

However, if I could get away with spending just £25 I would love you forever.... Am sure I would still be a coherant Gentleman on that budget....

And did I just read about someone baking cake? Sig coming??


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2011)

Davy Davy Davy - perfect!


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2011)

no to the tables!


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> no to the tables!



Tables attract women.. and they like to dance on them... they stay!


----------



## Christopher (31 Mar 2011)

this is of no help whatever to y'all but the best pub i know of in London for the sheer variety of its beer is the Bree Loiuse, just west of Euston Station. Terrible pub for cycling though - one room & no bike parking. But even Tynan should be able to find a brew he likes!


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Tables attract women.. and they like to dance on them... they stay!


TMN - Davy is our link with our forebears. His woad is lore!


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> well I've turned down an invitation to a 3D filming of the ballet at Sadlers Well for this, so you lot had better turn up!



I'd deffo go for the ballet personally, myself, I - Matthew Bourne innit? Tickets were like gold dust for Cinderella at Christmas. You'll not miss the table dancing after.. probably be able to add a nutcracker to another's walnuts.


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1350168"]
You haven't met Davy have you? 

Davy is talking about himself in the third person. He's the one who ends up dancing on the table.
[/quote]

Or wearing dresses... talking of which, my Model Photos are finally done... hopefully attached...


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Or wearing dresses... talking of which, my Model Photos are finally done... hopefully attached...
> 
> [attachment=2883:Lion.jpg]



Shame about that bare bit in the middle Davy... run out of hairy stuff?


----------



## zigzag (31 Mar 2011)

sorry, i've read through the thread and couldn't find the date! should be in a subject imo


----------



## slowmotion (31 Mar 2011)

April 8th.


----------



## frank9755 (31 Mar 2011)

zigzag said:


> sorry, i've read through the thread and couldn't find the date! should be in a subject imo



User! What sort of cat-herding is that?
It's Friday week (8th April)


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2011)

nowhere near a Boris Bike dock either ffs


----------



## ianrauk (31 Mar 2011)

Tynan said:


> nowhere near a Boris Bike dock either ffs



A dock in Curlew St off Shad Tames..


----------



## her_welshness (31 Mar 2011)

You can join these two fellows:
http://blog.visitlondon.com/2011/03...arzenegger-enjoy-the-london-cycle-hire-bikes/


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2011)

User13710 said:


> <SIGH> All this talk about "skirt" and women dancing on tables!
> 
> Has this party been moved to Jurassic park? I'm feeling thoroughly put off ...



Don't worry about Davy. 
If he gets too much for you just distract him with a large doner kebab with extra chilli sauce.

The rest of us are mostly harmless


----------



## Becs (31 Mar 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Tables attract women.. and they like to dance on them... they stay!




hmm woman on a table . . . . would that make Davy shoe height then?


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2011)

redjedi said:


> Don't worry about Davy.
> If he gets too much for you just distract him with a *large doner kebab* with extra chilli sauce.
> 
> The rest of us are mostly harmless



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!

Sorry, what we talking about again??


----------



## Sittingduck (31 Mar 2011)

redjedi said:


> Don't worry about Davy.
> If he gets too much for you just distract him with a large doner kebab with extra chilli sauce.
> 
> *The rest of us are mostly harmless*




And perhaps legless, come the end of proceedings on the 8th


----------



## Tynan (31 Mar 2011)

ianrauk said:


> A dock in Curlew St off Shad Tames..



I know, I checked the map first, I didn't just make it up


----------



## redjedi (1 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> hmm woman on a table . . . . would that make Davy shoe height then?



Not if he wears his stilettos


----------



## Liza (1 Apr 2011)

+ 1


----------



## Tynan (1 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350184"]
OK. I've emailed to book an area for us. I've asked for outside/inside combo. (They do have to confirm but that's a rubber-stamp).

And I have asked that the area be booked in the name of:

"Davy's delightful dancing damsels club" London CC Spring Party.
[/quote]

Please say you've hand picked the three fittest waitresses to serve your tables


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Apr 2011)

Tynan said:


> Please say you've hand picked the three fittest waitresses to serve your tables



Real men go to the bar!


----------



## frank9755 (1 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350184"]
OK. I've emailed to book an area for us. I've asked for outside/inside combo. (They do have to confirm but that's a rubber-stamp).

And I have asked that the area be booked in the name of:

"Davy's delightful dancing damsels club" London CC Spring Party.
[/quote]

Tell them that we are happy to move the tables ourselves if we think think they are in the wrong place.


----------



## martint235 (1 Apr 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Real men go to the bar!



Speak for yourself, this "real man" is a lazy b*****d and would like his beer delivered please.


----------



## Nigel182 (3 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Being of the young and tasteless mind, two dogs Davy will be taking a half day off, or I wont be there till 9pm. So hence forth, I will be in london about 4pm, admiring the views, sun and skirt from AllBarOne. There after, I really dont mind going anywhere else, but I get itchy feet so cant stand being in the same sweaty box for too long..
> 
> So, anyone joining me early?



Could possibly be early too Depending on Workload...and Trains from Essex....
Sod It i'll leave work Early..... Need a Beer or Three !!!!!


----------



## frank9755 (3 Apr 2011)

It's five mins walk from my office so I am expecting to be early too!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2011)

I'm not gonna be able to be an early bird. So should be there for 7.


----------



## redjedi (4 Apr 2011)

So where is this All Bar One? 

I can't see it on Streetview on Google Maps, and I get different markers depending on whether I put in All Bar One or 34 Shad Thames.

And somewhere completely different on Bing 

Can I have some directions please?


----------



## redjedi (4 Apr 2011)

Satellite view on Bing is rather nice.

I assume it's at the end of Curlew Street and is one of the groups of umbrellas you can see here.


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350192"]
All Bar One have confirmed the booking. We will have a reserved area with outdoor/indoor seating. Booked in name of London CC Spring Party. I said we will arrive at 5. Early birds I'm sure can claim the area.

*Mine's the wheat beer, please. Followed by Pride. (They do do Pride, don't they?) And then a cider I reckon*.
[/quote]

Shall we open a tab under your name and card number??


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Shall we open a tab under your name and card number??



yes, let's... Crock.. cough up...


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350199"]
I'm hoping *to get* people drunk enough to agree to come on that Summer cycling holiday to St Ives and back.

I've already bounced persuaded Origamist into saying yes. He's too nice to say no!
[/quote]

Do we take that as a yes or are you skirting the question here??


----------



## Becs (4 Apr 2011)

is there music (and perhaps dancing) at this place? I feel the need to wiggle!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> is there music (and perhaps dancing) at this place? I feel the need to wiggle!





Hey, don't let us stop you. I'm sure we can clear a table for you to hop up onto and strut yer funky stuff baby!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (4 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> is there music (and perhaps dancing) at this place? I feel the need to wiggle!




There will be tables.......  

Besides, what footwear will you be adorning this time around, being I missed the Crimbo boots....


----------



## Becs (4 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> There will be tables.......
> 
> Besides, what footwear will you be adorning this time around, being I missed the Crimbo boots....



depends on the weather and how far away the nearest tube station is!


----------



## ttcycle (4 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> depends on the weather and how far away the nearest tube station is!


You could always walk there in flats and carry nicer shoes in a bag?

I just saw Origamist cycling down the road from me

Hope to see you all.


----------



## Tynan (4 Apr 2011)

Tynan's a no show, mostly because I suddenly realise I have to be up at 5am the next day for West Ham away to Bolton (shudder)

And of course my loathing for all that ABO represent

try and have fun without me


----------



## Andrij (4 Apr 2011)

Tynan said:


> Tynan's a no show, mostly because I suddenly realise I have to be up at 5am the next day for West Ham away to Bolton (shudder)



You have my sympathies. West Ham?  
Though you are having a good season - I've heard cheering at Upton Park at least 2-3 times since last August!


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350210"]
Met office forecast for Friday:

Negligible wind. Clear skies.

17C during the day.
7C at night.


[/quote]

Does this mean shorts and flip flop weather to show of my finely honed and muscular, even as far as saying, darn hot legs off?


----------



## Aperitif (5 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Does this mean shorts and flip flop weather to show of my finely honed and muscular, even as far as saying, darn hot legs off?


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Apr 2011)

HAHAHAHA!!!

Teef!!!

C'mon, my legs are better than that!!


----------



## Andrij (5 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> {deleted due to reasons of taste}


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 Apr 2011)

Andrij said:


>



Hahahaha!! Still, could be worse, could be one of my nekked ones! ;-)


----------



## frank9755 (6 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350217"]
Table numbers booked: Inside - 23,24. Outside - 75,76.
[/quote]

Wow, are we expecting almost 200 people!


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Wow, are we expecting almost 200 people!



Haha!

I hope CoG's credit cards big enough.... 

Given the state ill be in, ill be seing double no doubt for sure... so make that 400!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2011)

> Davy and his dancing trope


 Waltzing around speaking in metaphors.


----------



## StuAff (6 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350220"]
Hehehe. 

No idea how many are coming. Shall we try a list?

Davy and his dancing trope, frank the counter, Ian (drowning his sorrows after tonight's game?), teef (one whole table for him), Origamist (will do hisbest), tt (hooray!), Luke, Becs, Andrij, Crock, Crock's mate (I do have a real one),Simon the night rider, CharlieB, Ant, her welshness, martin235 (the pirate), User13710, slowmotion,zigzag (if we tell him/her the date),  slomo (as s/he knows the date), Liza, Nigel182, StuAff(?), buggifrom Brum (deffo?)…

…anyone else? Surprise contingent? Guess a few will just turn up?
[/quote]


Definitely not me. Fridays are a particular problem for getting time off. Make the next one a Saturday and I'll stand a chance...


----------



## Flyingfox (6 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350220"]
Hehehe. 

No idea how many are coming. Shall we try a list?

Davy and his dancing trope, frank the counter, Ian (drowning his sorrows after tonight's game?), teef (one whole table for him), Origamist (will do hisbest), tt (hooray!), Luke, Becs, Andrij, Crock, Crock's mate (I do have a real one),Simon the night rider, CharlieB, Ant, her welshness, martin235 (the pirate), User13710, slowmotion,zigzag (if we tell him/her the date),  slomo (as s/he knows the date), Liza, Nigel182, StuAff(?), buggifrom Brum (deffo?)…

…anyone else? Surprise contingent? Guess a few will just turn up?
[/quote]


I've just read this post, I might have to leave the bike at home and turn up for a drink or two - it is on the way home after all.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (7 Apr 2011)

cooeee
hope alls well with everyone
haven't been able to ride my bike for 6 months so have been avoiding CC as its too depressing seeing what fun you lot are having
can't make friday so have fun and hopefully catch up with you all soon
sig


----------



## CharlieB (7 Apr 2011)

Also; hopefully room to tuck a Brompton discreetly somewhere?


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Apr 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Also; hopefully room to tuck a Brompton discreetly somewhere?


chain it to the railings - you can keep an eye on it from the outside tables - and it looks like being a warmish dry evening


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Apr 2011)

Should be there around 5 but only a short stay as got conned into an Early Shift on Saturday.....!!!!!!

Leave some space on the railings for me bike.


----------



## zigzag (7 Apr 2011)

my other half is coming to london this friday an will join the party to drag me home afterwards.


----------



## velovoice (7 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350220"]
Hehehe. 

No idea how many are coming. Shall we try a list?

Davy and his dancing trope, frank the counter, Ian (drowning his sorrows after tonight's game?), teef (one whole table for him), Origamist (will do hisbest), tt (hooray!), Luke, Becs, Andrij, Crock, Crock's mate (I do have a real one),Simon the night rider, CharlieB, Ant, her welshness, martin235 (the pirate), User13710, slowmotion,zigzag (if we tell him/her the date),  slomo (as s/he knows the date), Liza, Nigel182, StuAff(?), buggifrom Brum (deffo?)…

…anyone else? Surprise contingent? Guess a few will just turn up?
[/quote]


Er, I'm planning to come. Call it a "planned surprise", as I had no idea RSVPs were expected...?


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Apr 2011)

Are there going to be any other early birds? I hope to get there about half-four


----------



## ttcycle (7 Apr 2011)

Hi all

Am in half a mind as to whether to come via bike or not.
I shall be there - sorry Luke - no banana bread left- we had guests ...






Sig- sorry to hear you're still off the bike- get well soon and miss your lovely company!

Rebecca I don't think it's RSVP at all- just turn up!!!

I will most likely be bringing my camera to take some photos-see you tomorrow - not 100% decided when I will turn up yet; hope to catch more of you sober this time!


----------



## Aperitif (7 Apr 2011)

User13710 said:


> I have a bit of a plan to come up early afternoon and have a wander round Tate Modern first, in case anyone's at a loose end and wants to meet up.



TMN - you need to visit the bar upstairs on the 7th! (And the 5th floor gallery with all those vigorous Soviet posters.) When I last went with my son, in January, we saw an ex. by 'some Mexican? bloke' - forget his name but it was not appealing, save for one thing; there was a crisis that involved security, walkie-talkies, curators with rubber gloves and general shock.
What happened?
Part of the 'exhibition' was a shoebox, left on the gallery floor. A regular gent type strolled into the room and inadvertently did a Wayne Rooney, slotting the box into the bottom left hand corner of the wall opposite!
Repositioning was underway, amid furtive glances from the entourage charged with the replacement. Maybe it was supposed to happen - but there were pencil marks to assist them. But the exhib. was d.i.r.e. Orinoco or Orozco was the name of the guy exhibiting.
So beer won the day - the stress of concept proved too much for this correspondent. Your photo of this view will be full of blue tomorrow - go for it! 






PS http://blog.tate.org.uk/?p=3320

Oh, and a PPS - there is a lovely collection of slides detailing the modifications and building extension that are taking place - sit in front of an iMac and see some quality descriptive photos - opposite the cloakroom bit. It's really interesting!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Are there going to be any other early birds? I hope to get there about half-four



Knowing me, ill be late, but if not, I should just be there at half 4 too.... 

Let the drinking commence!


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Knowing me, ill be late, but if not, I should just be there at half 4 too....
> 
> Let the drinking commence!



Roger that... I shall see you there!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Roger that... I shall see you there!



I dont think were be seeing much this time tomorrow night....  

TT... you might want to snap take your photos sooner than later.....


----------



## martint235 (8 Apr 2011)

Unfortunately I'm going to have to miss this one. Hope you all have a great evening!


----------



## Becs (8 Apr 2011)

wahoo, 5 and a half hours to beer o clock - see you guys about 7 (work beers 1st).


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2011)

martint235 said:


> Unfortunately I'm going to have to miss this one. Hope you all have a great evening!



Shame... cheers though! Catch ya soon buddy. 

Oh yes Becs, 5hrs and counting!


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2011)

Becs said:


> see you guys about 7 (work beers 1st).



Business before pleasure - shows a dedicated approach!


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Business before pleasure - shows a dedicated approach!



Someone said that - Christine Keeler I think... anything you want to tell us, Frank? (My, you are building a broad 'portfolio of experience' - must be all this cycling!)


----------



## dellzeqq (8 Apr 2011)

I've just been told that bike thieves operate in the area - we'll be fine outside where we can keep an eye on them....


----------



## Andrij (8 Apr 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I've just been told that bike thieves operate in the area - we'll be fine outside where we can keep an eye on them....



Bah! Let the bike thieves look after themselves. I'm more interested in keeping my eye on my bike...


----------



## Becs (8 Apr 2011)

I think it might have to be the first Pimms o clock of the year! Absolutely spiffing darlings!


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2011)

I want to drink now, not work!!!!

I wonder if anyone will notice if I open one of the bottles of Budvar I've got stashed in my filing cupboard


----------



## ianrauk (8 Apr 2011)

redjedi said:


> I want to drink now, not work!!!!
> 
> I wonder if anyone will notice if I open one of the bottles of Budvar I've got stashed in my filing cupboard



Oh yes.. i forgot that mere mortals have to work fridays...


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2011)

redjedi said:


> I want to drink now, not work!!!!
> 
> I wonder if anyone will notice if I open one of the bottles of Budvar I've got stashed in my filing cupboard



There are seven bottles of vodka (all opened) in the cabinet in my room.


----------



## Origamist (8 Apr 2011)

What time are the first pathfinders getting to the pub?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

Origamist said:


> What time are the first pathfinders getting to the pub?



'Binge pathfinders' like Davy start somewhere in Staines and end up... somewhere, in stains


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2011)

Frank has been there in spirits since 9am


----------



## Origamist (8 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350257"]
Davy and Ant plan to be there for 4.30, Matt.
[/quote]


Cheers, G. That's when I'll arrive as I can't stay late..


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2011)

Was she hot?


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Was she hot?



Was he sober?


----------



## StuAff (8 Apr 2011)

Origamist said:


> What time are the first pathfinders getting to the pub?




Is that a euphemism?

Have fun, everyone!


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2011)

And was her chain slack?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> And was her chain slack?



Don't worry about that Davy - with you lot, the lady is bound to find the 'missing link' if she does turn up. (Just don't oil up too much ok... you may slip through her fingers... )


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2011)

Given CoGs description, I think we should all lube up and let her slip past..


----------



## CharlieB (8 Apr 2011)

Dag nabbit, no early escape for me today. Had to help out with a last minute refit at new London Zoo shop.

ETA about 6-ish.


----------



## her_welshness (8 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350267"]
She was a nice-easy-to-get-on-with person. Pleasant smile. London accent. Very talkative. Drunk Hoegarden.

Not white. Mixed race, I'd say. Very short curly hair. About 30 years of age? Pretty enough me to ask for her hand in marriage (if I'd been single). But I had been drinking for six, seven, eight hours at that stage. 

Lime-green "girly" stand-up-and-beg bike, with pink flowers hand-painted on, front basket, mudguards, chain not slack.

That's all I remember.
[/quote]

Chances are that she will have forgotten about you and the marriage proposal. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Apr 2011)

A message for all those working late... Am crossing Tower Bridge and I can see the pub from ere


----------



## Origamist (8 Apr 2011)

CharlieB said:


> Dag nabbit, no early escape for me today. Had to help out with a last minute refit at new London Zoo shop.
> 
> ETA about 6-ish.




Bad luck, Charlie. I'm just tightening the ratchets on my shoes. ETA 20 mins or so.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Chances are that she will have forgotten about you and the marriage proposal. I wouldn't be worried.



We won't remind her...


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2011)

Origamist said:


> Bad luck, Charlie. I'm just tightening the ratchets on my shoes. ETA 20 mins or so.



I'm on my way. Shoot by Evans to pick up fixed bike. Shd be there by 5


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> A message for all those working late... Am crossing Tower Bridge and I can see the pub from ere


+1. Am just on time for once!


----------



## Davywalnuts (8 Apr 2011)

Actually am lost! Hah


----------



## zigzag (8 Apr 2011)

should be there at 7-ish


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2011)

I'm about to stop working to have drinks in the office till 5.30. I'll be there at 6.30 ish.


----------



## redjedi (8 Apr 2011)

Davywalnuts said:


> Actually am lost! Hah



Follow the big blue (ish/brown) watery thing Davy


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

Ah bliss!
Luke has just called me asking after me.

I did explain that I am 'mid-preparation' / mental and physical, for the Leicester to London amble, tomorrow morning.

I proffered kisses to anyone within kissing distance - and , of course, Frank was there in a trice  (not on a trice, even though age is against him). Frank wanted to steal a kiss - for sure... true to form.

I did however, ask Luke to give the necessary greetings to Katie, Rebecca Olds, Becs, TMN and maybe Grace, with a polite greeting to Mrs Rimas - BUT NOT the hairy Mary brigade of louts posing as the CycleChat massive! Oh no.

I love you all.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2011)

Teef,
we are misssing you. sorry you couldn't be arsed to come


----------



## Aperitif (8 Apr 2011)

frank9755 said:


> Teef,
> we are misssing you. sorry you couldn't be arsed to come



Elite athletes always rely on others being sorry, Frank.


----------



## frank9755 (8 Apr 2011)

Just guilt triping you, Martin. But we are having a great evening. And you are missed. But there will be other times and you will be there!


----------



## ttcycle (9 Apr 2011)

Frank must have typed that when he was still sober...those lot may well still be drinking!!

We missed you Martin.
That is just a poor excuse!

However, you were lucky to miss Davy's naked pictures- very, very wrong!!

Top night- good to catch up with forummers and nice to meet some more new faces.

Thanks for organising CoG!


----------



## her_welshness (9 Apr 2011)

Just got back in - what a lovely night! It was great to meet everyone, and am sorry that I did not chat to enough folk. A special thanks to Becs for providing fodder and being a great lass to talk to, and Davywalnuts you have a kick-arse body mate! I may have woken up Aperitif at one stage to complain rather vociferously that he was not there, but understood ultimately why he was not, still very gutted though. User, we 'got' each other straight away and that is so brilliant about meeting new folk. Frank - it was so lovely to meet you and I hope you got back to Ealing safely. I got on a train with Ian and he gallantly got me back to Hither Green, cwtches to him, I have missed you such a lot.

Can I just say that I adore Simon and Suzie, the plan for next year sounds cool.

Diolch yn fawr for everyone - En Avant!

( am rather tispy, a bit)


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2011)

*beer..loads.drunk. lovely peopel..bed.. night night*


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2011)

Even the preliminary reports are making me feel that I have missed something... I officially declare this thread useless without pictures! So pleased it was fine weather for you too,
Now, come on - get up, get riding!


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Apr 2011)

well, not for the first time and not for the last I'm grateful to Susie for hauling me off and putting me in a taxi just as the DZ Drunkenness Indicator was heading in to the critical zone. I'd worked through Friday night, and the combination of 36 hours awake and a swift bottle of Prosecco proved a touch too much.

But.........what splendid folk CCers are! What a sweet bunch of people! How fortunate am I to know you! Thankyou User for organising this, and thankyou Shaun for inspiring all this good stuff! 

I can't hope to do a roll-call of wonderfullness, but it was good to bore Katy to tears about (steel) fish. And, Martin and Grace, I do remember what I said last night and certainly meant it. 

Somebody gave me money. User?


----------



## frank9755 (9 Apr 2011)

Wonderful evening but I had too much to drink!

Thanks to User for herding all us cats into one place

I've got some photos to put up, but need to work out how to get them off my new phone so may be some time...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Apr 2011)

Gawd... binge drinking... don't ya just luv it?





Anyway.. off to football so it all starts again.





St Ives?.. Ferk off..


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Apr 2011)

Anybody else feeling a bit fragile this morning or is it just me?  

A great little get together - thanks to CoG for organising this! It was nice to catch up with a few familiar faces and meet some new folk. I was pretty trashed by the time I left, so apologies for any drunken behaviour


----------



## her_welshness (9 Apr 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Anybody else feeling a bit fragile this morning or is it just me?
> 
> A great little get together - thanks to CoG for organising this! It was nice to catch up with a few familiar faces and meet some new folk. I was pretty trashed by the time I left, so apologies for any drunken behaviour



A leetle bit fragile as well. I'm sorry that we do not get the opportunity to talk more! I hope Charlie got home to Bucks OK?

Andrij last night proposed that for the summer CC social we meet at that lovely pub in Mile End which is next to the canal. I've forgotten the name but have spent many happy moments there after cycle rides.


----------



## Andrij (9 Apr 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Andrij last night proposed that for the summer CC social we meet at that lovely pub in Mile End which is next to the canal. I've forgotten the name but have spent many happy moments there after cycle rides.



The Palm Tree in Mile End Park, between Mile End station and Victoria Park. Plenty of room to sprawl out, picnic style, if the weather is nice. If the weather isn't nice, shouldn't be crowded inside.


----------



## Bill.O (9 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1350289"]
I've got a nice photo of Her Welshness and her Soutwark Cyclists mate (sorry, hopeless with names) illustrating the chessy grin they give to drivers whilst cycling. Will post laters.

[/quote]

Twas I


Excellent night, thank you all, and good to meet you!


----------



## ttcycle (9 Apr 2011)

Nice to meet you Bill!


Sd - were you drunk- you seemed quite reasonable on the way to the train station!!!! Compared to Frank and Dell...you were stone cold sober!


----------



## Origamist (9 Apr 2011)

Great night - wish I could have stayed longer but my restaurant plans had already been downgraded to a a take-away by the time I departed and if I'd have stayed any later I would be getting my evening meal from the bin!

Good to catch up with so many people and meet a few new folk - User13710 and Her Welshness spring to mind. The former, I communicated with by touch alone and the latter, I at least managed to speak to, but all too briefly!

Thanks to User for doing a great job sorting out the venue...

I'm all for these seasonal meets...


----------



## Fly (9 Apr 2011)

superb night. Thanks User!


----------



## Aperitif (9 Apr 2011)

Great photos everyone!


----------



## her_welshness (9 Apr 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Great photos everyone!



Umm there was one of me. Isn't that enough?

Oh yes, hang on, you did not make an appearance. You just wanted to hang out with the cooler club that were going to Leicester.

 Love you M


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Umm there was one of me. Isn't that enough?
> 
> Oh yes, hang on, you did not make an appearance. You just wanted to hang out with the cooler club that were going to Leicester.
> 
> Love you M



There can never be enough of you oh K.


----------



## Aperitif (10 Apr 2011)

User13710 said:


> I usually struggle to be that subtle, but anyway I'll try again:
> 
> 
> [attachment=3010:P1000291.JPG]



Probably an instruction to Sol Lewitt - and he didn't take any notice!


Wow! Didn't recognise 'our Frank' without a buff!


----------



## Flying Dodo (10 Apr 2011)

Could have been worse - at least he wasn't in the buff!


----------



## frank9755 (10 Apr 2011)

Enough of buffs. It was a warm evening so not needed. In any case we are led to believe they are in Berlin.

I said I'd put up some photos. I took quite a lot but a combination of fairly poor camera on my phone, the orange glow from the patio heaters and my own declining skill level mean that most are not worth posting, but here are a few.

I asked if anyone wanted to have a look at my new Dura-Ace wheels:









CharlieB and Slowmotion deep in conversation (SM, meant to talk to you about the Uxbridge Arms but forgot - reminder for next time!)








Some group photos













Davy getting his tits out. 
It was very good to see Davy again - but not that good! 







Luke and a passing magician








Anthony and Becs. Becs was extremely wise and ordered lots of food instead of more beer. 








Mr and Mrs Zigzag







A slightly less glamorous, but still very jolly, couple...







Katie on the phone to 'Teef asking why he wasn't pre-burning the end of his candle (night before Leicester ride)


----------



## arallsopp (28 Jun 2011)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> cooeee
> hope alls well with everyone
> haven't been able to ride my bike for 6 months so have been avoiding CC as its too depressing seeing what fun you lot are having
> can't make friday so have fun and hopefully catch up with you all soon
> sig



Ack! Just heard this (I think). Get well soon m'love, if I haven't said that before.


----------

